# DS #3512: Suikoden Tierkreis (Europe)



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4644^^


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeee a whole day earlier then expected and a good week before the (U) version comes out.


----------



## OuTee (Mar 12, 2009)

So this is this new GTA?


----------



## miruki (Mar 12, 2009)

weee~ 

I'm still thinking of preordering the US version, for the artbook but SO GONNA PLAY THIS ALL DAY LONG TODAY! Already played about 8hours of the Japanese version and the game IS SO FUCKING AWESOME, at least to me, it's all I really love about RPGs. XD~ And it has Jail! Hohoho, he's so lovely~!


----------



## DBMONK (Mar 12, 2009)

i have only 1 thing to say:

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT

AND NOW IM DONE..... OFF TO FIND THE ROM


----------



## Haruspex (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow... 2048 Mbits


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

first 2048 Mbits game??


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

This week is now perfect.
How could it get any better? 
Avalon Code and then both Enchanted Folk AND Suikoden, EARLY!


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 12, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2009)

My DS RPG list to play keeps getting bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2009)

robochrono09 said:
			
		

> first 2048 Mbits game??


Of course not.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2009)

robochrono09 said:
			
		

> first 2048 Mbits game??



Only if you don't include *Cooking Guide: Cant Decide What To Eat?* or *Star Wars The Clone Wars: Jedi Alliance*.

And that's just off the top of my head. There are probably more.


----------



## leinad (Mar 12, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> robochrono09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think its the first 2gbit EUR release.


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 12, 2009)

Suikoden... NICE. I'll play it even if it sucks. But, because it's Suikoden, the chance of sucking is ZERO.
Anyone tried to undub this already? From the trailer, the english voices are sickening.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have heard really good things about this game. Famitsu gave it a very high rating, and I am sure it will average 8.5 in US press. (just guessing) Can't wait to play it. And thus, my RPG backlog expands...


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 12, 2009)

everyone is still asleep I can't find this anywhere


----------



## miruki (Mar 12, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> robochrono09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah like a ton of Japanese Dating sims... XD


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 12, 2009)

lol i cant find it yet... did you find it yet miru - chan?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm hoping it shows up somewhere soon I'm so looking forward to playing it


----------



## moley (Mar 12, 2009)

damn cant find it yet I've got to go babysit in an hour must find it before then.....


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice, another release I was waiting for. And 2048 mbit = 128mb right?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2009)

Works on M3 Simply, no save issue or sign of piracy protection.


----------



## Domination (Mar 12, 2009)

Can't find it anywhere.... but glad there is an early release though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  been dying to play this


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Nice, another release I was waiting for. And 2048 mbit = 128mb right?



256mb


----------



## elfsander (Mar 12, 2009)

Just devide by 8.

2048 / 8 = 256

8 Mb = 1 MB


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 12, 2009)

Also does it work on Cyclo DS?


----------



## miruki (Mar 12, 2009)

Now if my mum's dl speed would not be so awfully low... sigh.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome I found it! My day is officially great.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 12, 2009)

HOLY SHiT!! o.O o.O o.O
This is out already?!?!
F*CK, I ove you, VENOM!!!


----------



## Zane (Mar 12, 2009)

No wai Halcyon! lucky..


----------



## Tokas (Mar 12, 2009)

I have never played the Suikoden series before.

Could I just pick up and play this game anyway, or should I play earlier games first?


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

256 MB, holy shit this must have some good graphics o.o

Edit: I still can't find it anywhere either, nvm found it. lol


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate the boxart, but really want the game. About to play it now lol.


----------



## Hachibei (Mar 12, 2009)

(E) first? Ah well, it's probably the same game anyways.


----------



## Tozarian (Mar 12, 2009)

whats this all about?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 12, 2009)

found it buying now


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 256 MB, holy shit this must have some good graphics o.o



Or lots of video cutscenes and voice acting...


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Mar 12, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just have an unbelievably large story.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 12, 2009)

Son-of-a-bitch! What a great week. This may take me away from Mad World for a while. Gonna be one busy weekend.


----------



## Gigen (Mar 12, 2009)

So, what connection this one has with the previous suidokens?
Coz i haven't played any of this(don't bash me), so which one i should play first?


----------



## nIxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
to undub the game 
replace the ds_data_hed.sdat,ds_data_vow.sdat in \data\rom and \data\rom\ex1 and all files in \data\movie (*.mods) with the japanese game files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I couldn´t make a patch because xdelta made me a patch file bigger as 100MB


----------



## Yoshimashin (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool. What program do I use to uncompile and recompile DS games?


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Mar 12, 2009)

dsbuff for example.

I tried and works perfectly. Well, at least to to the end of the first video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Want a real DS to play further.
But I don't think there will be any issues.


----------



## infinete (Mar 12, 2009)

Found it at last!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 12, 2009)

infinete said:
			
		

> Found it at last!



Me too. Huzzah!


----------



## Acheron (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet, loved the old Suikodens on PS1.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 12, 2009)

This games gonna be the shit.


----------



## Last Symphony (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow great game after a great game...

Avalon Code.. and now this... and the coming 
week is fully loaded with great games...
So little time to play them all


----------



## ryukyus (Mar 12, 2009)

danm this  is awesome was not expecting  this early especially from Europe, awesome more  game  to play now I'll wait for  Valkyrie. and Gta , and FFC


----------



## RockingDude (Mar 12, 2009)

JFC do these characters all talk like the micromachines guy.  Anything to save space on the voice files.. but c'mon they sound like speed freaks.


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow...
I knew March would be good for the DS, but I didn't expect so many good games to come out in just a month. I must get this. Now. o_o


----------



## HavQ (Mar 12, 2009)

Worst. Dubs. EVER.


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 12, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hi
> to undub the game
> replace the ds_data_hed.sdat,ds_data_vow.sdat in \data\rom and \data\rom\ex1 and all files in \data\movie (*.mods) with the japanese game files
> 
> ...



Are you sure this is right? I tried it, using DSbuff, twice even. I get a black screen after the language select screen.
Apparently it's my flashcart... I can run it in NO$GBA.
Anyone knows what's the problem? I use an Acekard 2, AKAIO 1.4.

Another question, third edit. @[email protected]'
Can I use Cyclo DS's firmware as a loader for this game, using AKAIO's option to use alternative loaders?

Fourth edit. Disabled every patch and tried manually every save type, no luck.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 12, 2009)

Now if the DL would stop hanging on my slow, crappy connection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2009)

Quite interesting, never got to play a Suikoden title. I'll wait for some reviews, so I can base my opinion on them.


----------



## HavQ (Mar 12, 2009)

Ahh, much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Used dsbuff, works wonders on my Cyclo.
Thank you for the hint! Let the fun begin!


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 12, 2009)

The voices are that bad?


----------



## HavQ (Mar 12, 2009)

Yup. They're HORRIBLE! They're your typical American voices, sure, but some characters.. GEEZ!
The main dude (who's the silent type in all other Suikoden games) talks so fast it's impossible to keep up, you have to read the whole thing anyways.
I'd heartily suggest you use about an hour of your life switching the spoken language.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 12, 2009)

I think my ears are bleeding


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 12, 2009)

If there's information on which files will undub this sucker, please move them up above the first reply in this thread.

The sad thing about the need for redubbing is that it isn't even due to "poor acting" or anything.  The English language just sounds horrendous and out of place in anything that isn't some boring bureaucratic gibberish.  English is a language made more for following orders than for listening for enjoyment.


----------



## abbadab (Mar 12, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> *** I'll wait for some reviews, so I can base my opinion on them.


thats classic


----------



## Siu (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome Game


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok, I heard a bit of voices, yeah, that's quite fast... 

Is original voices are better?


----------



## El Blacksheep (Mar 12, 2009)

Hay guyz I never herd of sudoku tetris wut is this?????????????


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 12, 2009)

so, how connected are the games in the series?  is it best of have played the previous 4?  or is it like final fantasy where they are not related.


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 12, 2009)

Not related.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 12, 2009)

this game is epic and huge and epic and huge.
oh man i am already enjoying to play this


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 12, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so, how connected are the games in the series?  is it best of have played the previous 4?  or is it like final fantasy where they are not related.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(megawalk @ Mar 12 2009, 03:15 PM) this game is epic and huge and epic and huge.
> oh man i am already enjoying to play this



Even with the bad voice-overs?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 12, 2009)

no way.... i swapped the voices 1st


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 12, 2009)

i would love more information on undubbing.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Mar 12, 2009)

That isnt true. English sounds great for English-related things. Japanese sounds better for Japanese related things.

Its a lost in translation type of thing. Dubs in general suck.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone played the PS1 version?


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 12, 2009)

Well. Suikoden is too asian for english voices...

Aaand I still can't make the undub work on my Acekard. -.- Anybody has a clue as to how to make this work? I wish games were dual audio to begin with...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 12, 2009)

venom releases are ALWAYS nuked


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 12, 2009)

nuked?


----------



## crook (Mar 12, 2009)

HavQ said:
			
		

> Yup. They're HORRIBLE! They're your typical American voices, sure, but some characters.. GEEZ!
> The main dude (who's the silent type in all other Suikoden games) talks so fast it's impossible to keep up, you have to read the whole thing anyways.
> I'd heartily suggest you use about an hour of your life switching the spoken language.




whats the point switching to japanese then? slow or fast you wont understand a damn thang! and the english voices are way to slow. I read faster and click it away.


----------



## crook (Mar 12, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> If there's information on which files will undub this sucker, please move them up above the first reply in this thread.
> 
> The sad thing about the need for redubbing is that it isn't even due to "poor acting" or anything.  The English language just sounds horrendous and out of place in anything that isn't some boring bureaucratic gibberish.  English is a language made more for following orders than for listening for enjoyment.



yea thats why there are no english songs in the radio


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2009)

OuTee said:
			
		

> So this is this new GTA?



Are you on Crack?read the title Suikoden Tierkreis and not GTA


----------



## turtleclock (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the text font look like crap? The m and w characters are all squished together. I'm running this on a cyclods card.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Mar 12, 2009)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so, how connected are the games in the series?  is it best of have played the previous 4?  or is it like final fantasy where they are not related.



5.

But you will be fine if you havent played the previous games. I am unsure where in the timeline this lies, but the worst case scenario is you wont get a few references to past game events and wouldnt know who a few returning characters are (if any.)


----------



## fftidus (Mar 12, 2009)

yea the undub is so much better i couldent keep up with the speed the english voices where speaking. 
And the fact that they removed the intro song.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 12, 2009)

Why is there no music in any of the towns?  Or in any locations?
This is apparently related to undubbing the wrong thing, though I followed the instructions above.  



			
				turtleclock said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does the text font look like crap? The m and w characters are all squished together. I'm running this on a cyclods card.


I think I've noticed this in other games, too.  It's absolutely horrible.  Letters need at minimum 5 pixels across to look legible, not 4.


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 12, 2009)

They have really gotta slow down on the RPGs... There are way too many RPGs for DS. You won't finish them all in your lifetime.

Tell me if anyone does.


----------



## enarky (Mar 12, 2009)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Hi
> to undub the game
> replace the ds_data_hed.sdat,ds_data_vow.sdat in \data\rom and \data\rom\ex1 and all files in \data\movie (*.mods) with the japanese game files
> 
> ...


----------



## beethy (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome. It's out!


----------



## miruki (Mar 12, 2009)

eeks *edits*


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 12, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> HavQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, I'm too fast for the voice, and besides that I love that american voice from them, they sound great!
And I'm saying this even I'M actually german


----------



## taken (Mar 12, 2009)

Swear the characters are on acid the way they talk.

But nevermind that it is a good rpg.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 12, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> No need for fancy Windows GUIs.


Unless you want to know what you're doing.  Anyways, it's funny nobody mentions dslazy.  *Or missing music.*


----------



## enarky (Mar 12, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> enarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And... you actually _do_ know what you're doing with dslazy? Well, in that case I might have a surprise for you...


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 12, 2009)

enarky said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off-topic.  Point to a solution or don't point to anything at all.  

The undub renders music missing from towns and other locations, but not from battles or the large field area outside of the first town.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 12, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> If there's information on which files will undub this sucker, please move them up above the first reply in this thread.
> The English language just sounds horrendous and out of place in anything that isn't some boring bureaucratic gibberish.  English is a language made more for following orders than for listening for enjoyment.



I am at a loss of words regarding this statement, and kind of find it offensive as I love my language.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously? Spoken correctly, the English language can sound very interesting and certainly isn't "bureaucratic gibberish". No offense, but those who think that Japanese is the only language that should be spoken in games make me shake my head. Dubbed movies are one thing I refuse to watch, but games and most Anime I can usually tolerate unless they are outright horrible. 

My question, is why not just learn Japanese, and play the import?


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 12, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because japanese is hellish hard and needs too much effort just to play games... And I'm classifying this game in particular as outright horrible dub.
And, really. Games should be dual audio for a long time now... I mean, it's already done, why scrape the original voice work? That way gamers could CHOOSE. But I guess this couldn't be done in this one, since the voice files are so damn big...


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2009)

these game has a look of FFCC


----------



## Xaintrix (Mar 12, 2009)

Well the dub is flat out terrible, but actually I'm liking the fact that the music is gone from the general gameplay.  I wish more titles had the oppotunity to shut it off.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 12, 2009)

blackdogassault said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I am going to learn Japanese just to play games, but thats just me. Having way more access to enjoying my hobby seems worth it. 
But it isn't really voice-work anymore if all you are doing is reading. Sure, the Japanese voices might sound better in tone. I am just bothered by those people who say just about any dub sucks because it isn't in Japanese. I can't stand when people try to say one language is better than another. Language elitism for languages you can't actually understand? 

And yeah, dual audio should be there, but only a small portion of fans really care, so you will rarely see this implemented by companies. Maybe I just don't mind dubs that much anymore. It's not like I am watching a Kurosawa film or something. Hope I am not pissing anyone off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I am just glad this gem is coming here at all!


----------



## Ruri (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol.  For people who opened up the rom in DSlazy or whatever, look in the /misc directory -- notice anything odd?  Try viewing the contents of the 00do.bat file.

I'm pretty sure that that's not supposed to be there...  _someone_ working on the game was lazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  Oh, for the undub:  _Only_ replace the files in the \data\rom\movie directory, and the ds_data_vow.sdat files in both \data\rom and \data\rom\ex1.  Don't touch the ds_data_hed.sdat files.  That's what breaks the music, I think.

At least, assuming the music in the first town when you start the game is part of what breaks with the previous suggestion for undubbing.  I only changed those files (on the assumption that the 'v' in 'vow' is for voice, and we don't want to touch anything else), and it seems to have worked.

Note, for those who are worried, that even if you do this the movies are subtitled in whatever language you choose when you start the game -- one of the advantages to playing the Eur multilanguage version.  Therefore, you will still be able to understand what is going on.


----------



## Giangsta (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, crap dubs are crap. Geez i dont even want to play the game anymore after hearing the main characters voice....who in the hell talks that damned fast its friggin stupid.

Still playing it atm....may change soon


----------



## Perseid (Mar 12, 2009)

Ruri: Your directions seem to work but the world map music is still not right. It's just a few blips of static. I'll see if I can figure out why later.


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 12, 2009)

i get a white screen when i try to load this rom on my R4DS. anyone else having this problem? does this game need to be patched first? or did i get a bad dump?


----------



## DS1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> blackdogassault said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got it right man, on all accounts. Is there a post of the month award?


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

No Problems at all here playing it on R4DS 1.18


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 13, 2009)

To Goshogun (to avoid big quoting):

Well, some people DO prefer that better tone. And I don't dislike english dubs; it's just that because voice acting for games has A LOT more prestige in Japan, so smaller games get good dubs. But in some games, I prefer english voices. Two quick examples I can think of are Metal Gear Series and Final Fantasy X.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Mar 13, 2009)

Would someone mind uploading an undub, I tried to make one myself but I can't quite figure out the whole process, so I'd appreciate it if someone would be willing to do this.


----------



## dobz (Mar 13, 2009)

how good is this game and what would you compare it to?






 just wondering whether i should bother with it (I looks very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 13, 2009)

This game is awesome, I'd compare it to that Final Fantasy 3 remake, though I'm only 45 mins. into it.  It has a lot of voice acting in it also.  and the graphics are cool, I just wish that you could see the armor when equipped.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> Would someone mind uploading an undub, I tried to make one myself but I can't quite figure out the whole process, so I'd appreciate it if someone would be willing to do this.



I got the Undub, but where do i upload it? =P


----------



## Banger (Mar 13, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> how good is this game and what would you compare it to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I personally have not played this one but if its as good as the other games of the series it will be great. Over 100 playable characters you can find and use to help you on your journey, you do not need to get them all however each one could be useful at some point.


I guess you could compare it to that of final fantasy and or Chrono Trigger. All I know is that the first few in the series were pretty amazing.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Mar 13, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> TheGreatNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you could upload it to megaupload.com or http://www.rapidshare.com. If you could do that that'd be great.


----------



## dobz (Mar 13, 2009)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> This game is awesome, I'd compare it to that Final Fantasy 3 remake, though I'm only 45 mins. into it.  It has a lot of voice acting in it also.  and the graphics are cool, I just wish that you could see the armor when equipped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Sold...............

i havn't played any of the previous versions but i'll give this a try


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No can do. the file is larger then 200mb. And that is when it's rared.


----------



## lce_ (Mar 13, 2009)

Asking to upload the undub is the same as asking to upload the rom which isn't allowed...


----------



## mgsfan (Mar 13, 2009)

try www.sendspace.com they are always good


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 13, 2009)

the undub isnt working right so wait till someone comes out with a way to do a perfect undub


----------



## ryukyus (Mar 13, 2009)

This game is freaking awesome, you know the thing I like most about this Suikoden the main character actually talks, that some mute freak, and the voice overs man that awesome, can't wait for next week's  line up.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 13, 2009)

You guys can't ask and distribute ROMS here. It's against the rules


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 13, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> You guys can't ask and distribute ROMS here. It's against the rules



Patches are allowed. And I'm too lazy to verify, but I guess you're the first one to mention the word "ROM".


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2009)

blackdogassault said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, nobody said anything about roms, and we wouldn't (well i can't speak everyone else)  link any if we had.


----------



## Edragon (Mar 13, 2009)

is it possible (against the rule?) to ask anyone to upload the sound file in (J) rom? (as my net quota a bit low ) 
thanks


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 13, 2009)

why is this not working for me still? i have the latest firmware, every other game has worked fine. i downloaded venom's version and espland's. no dice either way. i get white screen after game loads. anybody have any suggestions? is there a certain amount of space that must be available on the 2gb chip?

edit: r4DS

edit2: the J version worked for me. but as i only speak english...


----------



## Ruri (Mar 13, 2009)

Perseid said:
			
		

> Ruri: Your directions seem to work but the world map music is still not right. It's just a few blips of static. I'll see if I can figure out why later.


Are you sure?  The world map music you hear as soon as you leave the first town, you mean?  It seems to be working fine for me...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 13, 2009)

Edragon said:
			
		

> is it possible (against the rule?) to ask anyone to upload the sound file in (J) rom? (as my net quota a bit low )
> thanks



Its copyrighted, its just as bad as having the game. So i'd recommend not doing it


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 13, 2009)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!!
SUIKODEN 2 is the best PSP(PSX) GAME EVER!!!  AND NOW I CAN PLAY ITS SEQUEL FOR THE DS!!!!


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 13, 2009)

for anyone curious about my problems -- i deleted all the other game files off my microSD card (i had 30 mb left before) and then put this one on there. it worked fine. so i guess it must have been slowed down from excess? or out of space? does it use ram dumping on the card usually?

anyway. problem solved. when in doubt, get junk off the card i guess.


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 13, 2009)

^ I was curious, but it didn't work for me. At least, the undubbed version doesn't work on AK2, it seems.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Mar 13, 2009)

I've never tried Suikoden before. About to. Is it good? And how is the voice acting?


----------



## Amici (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow. This has got to be one of the worst voice acting jobs I've seen in video games. Normally I don't bother with undubs since I'm not a stickler for Japanese voices (and usually I find most English dubs tolerable and playable), but this is too much. It sounds like the English dub for the Speed Racer cartoon, only worse. 

And it's too bad since it really is a good game, but I fear most would get too annoyed with the voices to bother with it. Really hoping for a perfectly working UNDUB to be released soon.


----------



## cutterjohn (Mar 13, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it up.  They're wapanese, and like to pretend that listening to something that don't understand somehow, mystically, enhances their enjoyment of a game that they've pirated.  i.e. if they really understood Japanese they would've already played the Japanese version, but somehow moaning about dubbing, and playing around undubbing seems to make them feel better.  (Learning Japanese would require more effort than moaning about dubbing, and generally trivial effort required to un"dub".  [EDIT] I completely forgot about this site, http://www.megatokyo.com/ , but it pretty much applies, unfortunately. [/EDIT]

Anyways, the Suikoden games are pretty good.  I found them back in the PSX days when I started buying just about every RPG that got released for the system, and found it to be much more enjoyable than I actually expected it to be.  The earlier games I think were actually based around Chinese myths, but I never cared enough to ever bother looking it up. (I actually enjoyed the Suikoden games more than I did any of the Dragon Quest games that I've played, but only have played I&II GBC and VII PSX (unfinished).  Also have VIII for the PS2, but only played a little of it as in addition to being part of a series that for some reason I never got into, it uses the ugly yet trendy cell shaded grafix...


----------



## enarky (Mar 13, 2009)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, and the dub of this game _really_ sounds horrible. How can you not recognize that? The voice actors sound totally lame.


----------



## crook (Mar 13, 2009)

the voices are good enough. people who act like they are bad and don't speak a damn japanese word are just some wannabee elite snobs.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 13, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> the voices are good enough. people who act like they are bad and don't speak a damn japanese word are just some wannabee elite snobs.



I agree!


----------



## JeppeFah (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone got this to work on ds-extreme? I tryed the arm7 fix and both releases but nothing seems to work? Anyone got any suggestion? I know they stop producing firmware updates so that out of the question. Any other new fix i can patch the file with?


----------



## Majin Vegeta (Mar 13, 2009)

What's wrong with listening to the original voice acting? It was supposed to sound like that, dubs just try to copy the original dialogue and change it to another language. They will never sound as good as the original because they're, like I said, just copies.
No, I don't understand japanese, but why should I care? I want to play the game with the sound how it was supposed to be.

Maybe it's fine for some ppl to sacrifice the original voice acting just to be able to understand every word in battles and don't having the need to read, but honestly... *I* can't understand that.


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone tried the French voice-overs? They might be better (for me at least).

Is there a way to change the language once played once btw?


----------



## Ruri (Mar 13, 2009)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Anyone tried the French voice-overs? They might be better (for me at least).


Pretty sure there aren't any.  There's no way they would've kept the game size the same while adding full voiceovers for five different languages...  the language setting at the beginning just changes the text (hence, the subtitles on every movie, which change as well.)


----------



## ConJ (Mar 13, 2009)

The voices dont really bother me. Ill keep to the original, cant be bothered to mess about with undubs.

I am loving this game though.


----------



## Trebuchet (Mar 13, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's possible. If I can swap languages, I'm gonna try just to be sure.


----------



## eife (Mar 13, 2009)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Anyone tried the French voice-overs? They might be better (for me at least).
> 
> Is there a way to change the language once played once btw?



There is no french voice over. It's pretty rare actually...


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 13, 2009)

Hell, the story's really awesome!
i love to see every single cutscene and boss'es ^^


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 13, 2009)

Getting back ON TOPIC, instead of arguing pointlessly over a one-sided non-controversy (as is always the American way of always having an ignorant rebuttal ready)...I hereby declare a moratorium on the dub versus sub topic forever.  

The status of the undub is as follows:

After leaving the first town the first time, apparently you enter a field area, that is NOT the World Map, just in case there is any confusion over this, which is understandable.  While the music in towns and locations now works if you don't copy the hed file over (can't seem to find that exact post in six pages of nonsense), the world map music is, confusingly and sadly, reduced to nonsensical static blips, as inexplicable as that is.  

So let's keep cooperating to that solution.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 13, 2009)

So far I am not hating the voices as much as I thought I would, judging from everyone elses reactions. However the main character does seem to have some sort of "unique" speech process. I am actually finding it kind of amusing in an odd way. I have only played for a few hours. 
First of all the battles are classic suikoden, and I am digging them graphically, and how they play. 
Secondly, the use of pre-rendered backgrounds looks fantastic. The 3D characters don't look out of place at all.
And third THERE IS A FREAKING WORLD MAP! Oh how I have missed walking around on a larger map with random encounters. For some reason most modern RPGs don't have them.
So I think this game really makes me happy as a Suikoden fan. I didn't really enjoy IV, and V so this might make up for them.


----------



## Philosophy (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone know how to access the wifi in the game?


----------



## blackdogassault (Mar 13, 2009)

cutterjohn said:
			
		

> Give it up.  They're wapanese, and like to pretend that listening to something that don't understand somehow,(...)



People DO understand what they're listening. There's subtitles telling us what it is. And people have the right to have their own preferences.

As for the undubs status:
I guess we'll end up having to wait for the US version, since the conflicts seem to come from the multi-lingual options that weren't present in the original...


----------



## Sudo (Mar 13, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Getting back ON TOPIC, instead of arguing pointlessly over a one-sided non-controversy (as is always the American way of always having an ignorant rebuttal ready)...I hereby declare a moratorium on the dub versus sub topic forever.
> 
> The status of the undub is as follows:
> 
> ...


I get the issue with the field area select music glitch issue, as well as another one. After certain events in Cynas which I won't spoil, the voices have gone out of sync with the character text. Someone will speak and it will be two or three dialogues ahead or behind the text that is actually on screen. It's rather annoying to have Marica's text on screen with Liu's voice being spoken, for example.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay, I believe I may have found a solution for the undubbing.  
Simply copy EVERYTHING in the data/rom folder *EXCEPT* for and /text folder and /scenario/sce_sbin_jpn.bin and areatxt.bin.  
This seems to have worked for me.  Well, I mean, obviously it's not the BEST solution, but if the best solution isn't obvious, then too bad.


----------



## Sudo (Mar 13, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Okay, I believe I may have found a solution for the undubbing.
> Simply copy EVERYTHING in the data/rom folder *EXCEPT* for and /text folder and /scenario/sce_sbin_jpn.bin and areatxt.bin.
> This seems to have worked for me.  Well, I mean, obviously it's not the BEST solution, but if the best solution isn't obvious, then too bad.



That fixed the map selection music glitch for me, but the voices are still out of sync with the text on screen, unfortunately.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 13, 2009)

Sudo said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, well, they're two different languages, so I'm not sure they're supposed to be in sync.  Unless you mean in the movie segments, because that seems fine to me.  Either way, are you sure actual syncing is really that necessary?  I don't recall ever playing a game where they actually implicitly tried to do that.

My bigger worry is the fact that this makes the game 260.33mb without being able to trim it.


----------



## Sudo (Mar 13, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Sudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you may have misunderstood me. By "in sync", I mean that the dialogue being spoken is not by the character whose portrait and text is on screen. For example, the main character's voice will be playing, yet another character's text and portrait will on screen. The voices are either behind or ahead by a few segments, it wasn't like that until a certain event in Cynas. The movie sequences are fine, however.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 14, 2009)

The sounds are fully okay i dont know whats your problem.when you want a good sound buy a psp or a ps3


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 14, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> The sounds are fully okay i dont know whats your problem.when you want a good sound buy a psp or a ps3
> A ha ha ha ha ha!  You're a very funny fellow!  Get out!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.  I haven't gotten to that point yet, since I've wasted all day making an effort while everyone else is bitching and whining about unimportant drivel.  I guess there's bound to be problems.  I probably wouldn't notice an out-of-character voice as easily as the rampant typos going on, but then I've just gotten to the point where we hear about Elrond Hubbard's influence in Greyridge and Cynus congestion.  "Ruine" indeed.  More commas, anyone?

Eww, eww, halp, this guy in Greyridge is trying to molestercate me!  D:>


----------



## Edragon (Mar 14, 2009)

erm.. just a question.. 


Spoiler



after i got the quest to go to Cynus lib.. which is north of Greyridge .
i cant find Greyridge on my worldmap :'(



nvm. found it


----------



## Xaintrix (Mar 14, 2009)

I can confirm the problem Sudo was talking about.  Happened in the same area.  I'm not sure it's a matter of the multiple languages.  It's almost like the elaborate language they used in Japanese pushed the translator to take an extra dialogue box or two to flesh out what they were saying into English.  I'm not sure how to correct that bit without getting one's hands messy and actually re-sync it.

I un-undubbed it for now.  Oh well.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah i got the unsync problem after El--something, anyway, wrong voice to the wrong guy talking, sometimes the voices are way behind, so sometime i hear someone talking, that talked like 5-6 scenes that already happend.


Really annoying, and i guess it will keep at it like this through the whole game, as i don't see how it would sync itself.. guess i have to remove the undub version and get the regular english one.


----------



## crook (Mar 14, 2009)

hrhr good to know the japanese wannabees get what they deserved.


----------



## enarky (Mar 14, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> hrhr good to know the japanese wannabees get what they deserved.


Troll much?


----------



## anuarbin (Mar 14, 2009)

too bad then. I was soo hyped on undubbing. I guess this game wasnt' like rockman/megaman where english and japanese are in synch.


----------



## crook (Mar 14, 2009)

instead of whining like battybwoys you can start playing my japanese coach


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> instead of whining like battybwoys you can start playing my japanese coach



What does, prefering the Japanese VA over the English crappy one, have to do with learning the language?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 14, 2009)

Japanese is quite a pleasant language to listen to and personally, I'll take Japanese voices with English text over English voices that make my ears bleed any day. Bad VA is bad VA no matter what language it's in, and the English voices in this game are just plain painful.


----------



## crook (Mar 14, 2009)

if you compare the jap and eng voices not only the first 10 minutes but later on the english is way better like the wifes of the mageking or the secretary of the order.


----------



## Xaintrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Y'know the more you ignore the trolls like that, the easier it is to piss them off.  They want to rile you up and defend your position.  You're putting more effort into it then they need to set you off.   Just let it go.

Since I don't give perfect 10s to any game (reserving for perfection I may never see) - I think this game is a solid 7 or 8.   Certainly more playable than many other RPGs.  A shade under FF4 and DQ5, but a solid title that's eating my time.  The most important thing is the grind, since you spend most of your time in random battles, and so far I don't hate it.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 14, 2009)

So exactly which visit to Cynas does this "desync" occur?


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

When you leave it and enter the Magedom town (i always forget the name) and talk to their Lord.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Mar 14, 2009)

The English dub isn't all that bad-- except for the main character (which, since he's YOU, is kind of a big problem).  Not sure what on earth happened there. Everyone else in the game seems to be acting pretty well, and the voices run at a normal speed, yet the main character is just ridiculous (someone else mentioned the old FedEx fast-talking guy, and that's a fine analogy). 

I am usually all for undubs, but in this case, it just seems like a lot of hassle. Guess I'll just stick with the original until someone releases a perfect patch (or at least figures out how to solve all of these issues people seem to be having).


----------



## Athavar (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohyeah... first post since I registered. Long-Time-Lurker incoming!

Someone complained about the bad boxart. Well the boxart is the US one. The european one is hidden below.



Spoiler












ps: Let's see what's my membernumber like. I just dont know until this post.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 14, 2009)

Zane said:
			
		

> When you leave it and enter the Magedom town (i always forget the name) and talk to their Lord.


I think it's probably just "Magedom Town".  Yeah, it desynced for me there as well when I was talking to Baldy and his scantily clad family.  Oh well, luckily you can play the game with the volume off.  You know Baldy--the guy played by the guy who played Goldman in House of the Dead 2.


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey guys where can i find more information abt wifi play? and when can i start to use it?


----------



## Edragon (Mar 15, 2009)

Athavar said:
			
		

> Ohyeah... first post since I registered. Long-Time-Lurker incoming!
> 
> Someone complained about the bad boxart. Well the boxart is the US one. The european one is hidden below.
> 
> ...



This box art look way better than the U one.
and IMO, this way better than FFIV but then again, it just my opinion


----------



## crook (Mar 15, 2009)

take a look at the german box"art" 
the usk sticker sucks more than the german chancellor.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 15, 2009)

Athavar said:
			
		

> Ohyeah... first post since I registered. Long-Time-Lurker incoming!
> 
> Someone complained about the bad boxart. Well the boxart is the US one. The european one is hidden below.
> 
> ...



Meh, I like the US one better, the EU one is too colourful...


----------



## GhostToast (Mar 16, 2009)

no offense to any of the other previous post[s/ers],
but is this thread even for talking about the gameplay? or just boxart and sound quality?

i too am wondering when you get to go wifi with the game. I assume it's just going to happen eventually.

Also, it seems kind of annoying to me that there can be very long spans of time where there is no way to save the game (especially super long dialogues, intermixed with "wait don't go there, you must first go here!" when you are trying to go, for example, to an inn so you can save it). perhaps this is mostly at the beginning.

hmm. i'd mention a spoiler alert but don't know how to do that in this editor. so consider this is a manual (and barely) spoiler alert. i guess i can wrap it as an acronym.


----------



## distorted.freque (Mar 16, 2009)

GhostToast said:
			
		

> no offense to any of the other previous post[s/ers],
> but is this thread even for talking about the gameplay? or just boxart and sound quality?
> 
> i too am wondering when you get to go wifi with the game. I assume it's just going to happen eventually.
> ...


----------



## zeldamaster2013 (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone know where i get the 10th chronicle? i'm stuck in the desert and i can't find anything besides the ruins, and salsabil
nevermind


Spoiler



its in the magedom ruins....


----------



## lilweirdo118 (Mar 16, 2009)

the game keeps freezing on me at a certain point. im pretty far in the game 


edit: i got it workin... something was wrong with rom so i just redownloaded it and now it works fine


----------



## Satangel (Mar 19, 2009)

Goddamn, I checked the IGN review of this game, and I'm absolutely stunned by it.
I never heard of it before, and only vaguely heard something about the series.
The graphics look perfect, just amazing, really some of the best graphics I've seen on the DS.
The only con for me is probably gonna be the storytelling, according to the review it's pretty lame.
But I'm definately gonna check this out now.


----------



## regnad (Mar 20, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> 256 MB, holy shit this must have some good graphics o.o
> 
> Edit: I still can't find it anywhere either, nvm found it. lol



And yet it doesn't. Or at least the very beginning just has flat 2-D backgrounds with tiny 3-D rendered characters, similar to Rune Factory.

Why in the world is this the biggest ROM of all time ever?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of scenes, lots of characters and lots of voice acting put together buff the size up to that really.


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 20, 2009)

I badly wanna play this but the undub version won't work on my AK2. Anyone got a solution?


----------



## dawn.wan (Mar 23, 2009)

just played through the game.... This game proves that FF VII can be redone on the DS... they just wont do it.


----------



## Leon1977 (Apr 17, 2009)

finished the game yesterday..is it just me or is the game a bit too easy?
anyhoo, give me a suikoden game and i'll finish it no matter what..(well, except for the tactics thing-y on the ps2. horrible)


----------



## Mcl0vin (Apr 24, 2009)

My game is freezing at the same point very late into the game. I've tried downloading another copy but its the same result. Is there anything I can do? This is annoying the hell out of me. I would appreciate any help. Thank you.

The game is freezing at:



Spoiler



After you rescued Sophia and you have fight Dirk one on one. I defeat him and freezes when it goes into the movie


----------



## jp2605 (Jul 29, 2009)

hey  people i nedd some help- i am trying to make a perfect game(u know- all 108 characters?) but when i try to recruit Savina(maid in the second floor in Pharamond- you saw her early in the game with a order knight- cant be more specific) but the game just freezes suddenly before even her picture appears, this is getting on my nerves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so  you say, hey download the USA version!(this is the EUR by the way if the thread couldn't explain that) but i'm with more than 80 stars! and i don't want to do the whole game again! so can anyone help me? u know providing a solution maybe? i'm using a R4DS with the R41 firmware- but even with 1.18 it still doesn't work! i would be grateful if anyone helped me, thx have a good day/night/morning/dawn/twilight!


----------

